# Buck Jones Died



## Carolyn

Carl J. Lewis, known to us as Buck Jones, died this morning at 6:00 in his home.

:tears2:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no! What happened? I thought he was doing so much better.....

Peg


----------



## naturestee

OMG! Please send the Missus mysympathies. I'm glad he was home when he went.That's how I would want to go- at home with my family.

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## m.e.




----------



## m.e.

I can't believe it. I'm just...in shock. Buckwas such a great man. This place won't be the same without him. Wow. Ican't believe he's gone.

Sending out prayers for the Missus and his family...

ray:


----------



## onnie

Oh no not Buck my most deepest sympathy is sentto the family on the loss of a wonderfull man.Carolyn i'm so sorry youmust be devastated as well'you have lost a very special friend .Buckjones you are going to be missed deeply .OMG i'm so sorry everyone i'mheartbroken.:shock2:ray::tears2::sad::rainbow:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Carolyn is devastated. She may not be back online today. 

I'm devastated. I haven't told Sebastian's Little Girl yet....

I can't even say my piece on what theworld has lost until I've taken care of that chore. 

Raspberry


----------



## dootsmom

My mentor, my friend, is gone. Throughthe years, he has taught me so much and brought me through some prettyhard times, with my rabbits. He will be greatly missed, notonly by me but, by all. I am sure that he has already arrivedat The Rainbow Bridge and is now whole, hale, healthy, and frolickingwith the buns that were waiting for him.
So, my friend, good-bye for now.

Carolyn will post where to send flowers, donations, etc..

Charlotte


----------



## Fluffy

aww im so sorry to hear that i know i didnt knowhim but as you guys were going on about him it seemed ive know him forages!!anyways my prayers are with him and hisfamily!!ray::tears2::sad:


----------



## CorkysMom

OMG, how awful.....I thought he was doing so much better......

My deepest sympathies to his families........omg....I'm just in shock here.....

Now all the bunnies at rainbow bridge have the most wonderful and caring man to look after them!


----------



## mambo101

What sad news to wake up to thismorning.I never knew Buck personally, but was reallylooking forward to meeting him at the Boathouse Party. Buck you were awise man and and I sort of considered you the surrogate father of theforum. My deepest sympathies to the Missus.


----------



## FreddysMom

OMG .... i cant believe thishappened! my deepest condolences andprayers go out to his family. ray:rest in peace buck....take good care of all the buns at rainbow bridge!!


----------



## pamnock

I'm still in shock. I'vealways had such great respect for Carl and religiously read his wellthought out, insightfulposts. He's been a familiarpresence on forums for many years and was very well respected.

We will miss him. 

Good bye old friend, rest well. :rose:

*Pam*


----------



## bunsforlife

Oh my god... 

I just signed on... and to hear this devestating news. I am so in shock. 

I was so looking forward to meeting him next month. I justcant believe he is gone. My heart felt sympathies to theMissus.

I know Buck will continue to watch over us, but I just wish he wasnt taken from us so soon.

::In tears:: God Bless Buck... God Bless.


----------



## stanleysmommy

*m.e. wrote: *


> Ican't believe it. I'm just...in shock. Buck was such a great man. Thisplace won't be the same without him. Wow. I can't believe he's gone.
> 
> Sending out prayers for the Missus and his family...
> 
> ray:
> 
> This is exactly what I'm thinking. Oh my gosh. :shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

Being a new member I barely knew Buck Jones, butof his posts that I read, it was not hard to tell that he was indeed avery special soul. My heart goes out to all of you here who werefriends with Buck (Carl), and to his wife and family. I can onlyimagine how upsetting this must be, as I am sitting here with tears inmy eyes as well. May the angels watch over this gentle loving soul, andmay he be surrounded by his animal friends on the other side of theRainbow Bridge. 

God now has one more beautiful angel at his side...


----------



## Rowena

I am so sorry to hear this  Send my condolences to his family please.

*hugs* Carolyn

Virginia


----------



## ayglnu13

OMG this is horrible, I just dont know what to say!! 

I will be praying for peace and comfort for his family and friends.







~Amy


----------



## irishmist

I am at a loss for words

Susan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

An unbelievable loss. I'm in shock, too.

To Carl's family and friends, I am so sorry. I know Carolyn must be inconsolable. 

The buns at the bridge must be overjoyed. 

Rest in peace, Carl. You'll always be missed by those of us left behind.

Laura


----------



## lucylocket

to a dear friend 

god bless you and mrs buck 

you'll always be in our thoughts and prayers 

love varna tony adrian and lucy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ayglnu13

*Laurawrote: *


> The buns at the bridge must be overjoyed.





I thought the same thing.... 

Brogan and Dash have the best guardian angel to watch over them.







[align=left]
*The Wings of an Angel*


To ride upon the wings of an angel
Is something that would set most people's heart and soul aglow
But to ride upon the wings of an angel
We should live a good life in the world below.

Most people are sure they have a guardian angel
Watching over them from up in the sky
Because we have lived through so many sicknesses and injuries
There seems to be no other reason why.

When we have crossed that shining water
And our time on earth shall be no more
There we will meet our guardian angel
Waiting for us on the other shore.

Maybe then we will be a guardian angel
And watch over someone from up in the sky
Always ready to reach out the a help them
And never letting them know the reason why. 

*Herbert H. Smith* [/align]



~Amy


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Oh my god. I cant type, I don't know what totype. I think I need to go get my words and come back later. Our dearfriend.... I can't believe it.

Vickie


----------



## Malo

I never talked to Buck, being a new member. But reading his posts and seeing your reactions I know he will be missed.

Sending prayers and good thoughts to his family and friends


----------



## BlueberryBunbun

*Malo wrote: *


> Inever talked to Buck, being a new member. But reading his posts andseeing your reactions I know he will be missed.
> 
> Sending prayers and good thoughts to his family and friends




Like Malo I never talked to Buck either, but it is clear that he hastouched many peoples lives and will be truly missed. Deepest sympathyto his friends, family and loved ones. 

Blueberry x x x


----------



## dixonsrabbitry

Awww. Poor buck. I knew him off the rabbit web and the original RO.  I always valued his advice. He will be missed. :sad:


----------



## Zee

OMG ! :shock2:

Ive just signed in and I see this. Im in total shock !!!!!

A good man with a BIG HEART !!!!!! :heart:

My deepest sympathies to his family 

Now all the bunnies at rainbow bridge have the most wonderful and caring man to look after them!

:magicwand:


----------



## Lynda




----------



## LuvaBun

Oh No. i just can't believe it. I don't knowwhat to say. Like Vickie and Raspberry, I will come backlater. This just hurts too much.- Jan


----------



## Buns4Ever

Carl was an insightful man. We did not know him personally but by reading his posts, you get a sense of who he was.

Maybe in his next life, he'll be someone's beloved rabbit.

Ourthoughts are with his family.


----------



## mummybunny

May his family and friends take a little solacein the fact that he touched so many lives in this forum alone. He is anangel who will take care of all our bunnies in heaven until we see eachother again on the other side.

God bless Buck...

mummybunny

xx


----------



## bluevelvet

I never knew Buck personally, but I did see hismany posts on this forum. He was a very wise and respectedman. My deepest sympathies, go out to all of his family andfriends.

Carol


----------



## dajeti2

This is for Carolyn and Buck's family.

They say memories are golden, well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you.
Amillion times I needed you, a million times I cried.
If love alone cold have saved you, you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a placeno one can ever fill.
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane
I'd walk the path to heaven aand bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same
but as God calls us one by one, the chain will link again.

This is one of Carolyn's favorite pictures.

I'll post when I can better control my breaking heart and falling tears.

Tina


----------



## Blackthorn45

I did not know him, but I can tell he meant alot to the rabbit world.  My sincere condolences to hisfamily and friends.


----------



## Maddie_20

I am so sorry about your loss.. my prayers go out to you

Madhura and Nibbles


----------



## TinysMom

I know I posted on this thread once - but I wanted to share a comment from Buck that meant a lot to me.

Shortly after joining this forum (I had lurked for a while before that)- I took the opportunity to drop Buck a PM and thank him for all of hismessages. I told him that I really enjoyed reading hismessages because they were so well thought out and informative and thatI felt I was a better bunny mom because of him.

Here is his response. I'm so glad I kept it...

*"Thank you so very much for those kind words. If onlyone person gets something it is worthwhile as far as I am concerned,too.

Love to you and your buns.

Buck"
*

Buck truly was a special person - andIam sure that MORE than one of us got something from his posts!


I will miss him.

Peg


----------



## IluvBunniez

Omg Carolyn! Im soo sorry to hear about Buck Jones.I send prayers your way.

Ashley


----------



## rabbitluvr04

OMG I am in shock. I dont know what to say.


----------



## mygrl2k3

Wow I am so sorry to see this.. His poor family and his friends and everyone here will miss him very much. 

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

The world has losta true giant among men, in stature, in heart and soul, and in doer ofgood deeds.



A father, husband, teacher and friend whohad the words and wisdom to bring so much clarity to so manysituations, yet he had such an appreciation for those who could stillsee life through the eyes of a child and find joy in youthful living.



Today and for so many days here after,there will be a hole in the hearts of those who loved Carl. My heart isbursting with the hurt today, and so is SLGs. We loved Carl and theone thing we really wanted was that hug he promised. We were countingdown the days to the bunny party. SLG thought those angels she sent tothe hospital did the trick. Now we know those angels had anothermission. 



The one thing I know for sure is he wontbreak that promise though. He will be waiting on the otherside, his arms wide open, big grin lighting up that warm face, thatdeep booming laugh filling the air and a bear hug ready. 



The lack of his presence on this board isgoing to be like a heavy fog hanging over us for a while. But afterweve gotten over our shock and weve mourned our loss, we can bestserve and respect him by remembering the things he taught us andreferring to the information he so generously shared with us wheneverit was needed. He was, after all, a teacher, and what better way for usto pay tribute to him than to continue to learn from him even after heis gone. 



So long my friend. Ill see you on the other side.






Love, Raspberry


----------



## Jenniblu

While I've never met Buck (Carl) in person, Ialways looked forward to his well thought out words andkindnessthat he expressed in each post. myheartfelt prayersgo out to his family and friends rightnow. Sorry, I just don't know what else tosay...*sniffles*

:sad:


----------



## Bramble Briar86

:tears2::sad:I'm in shock just sitting herecrying...My heart goes out to you and your family Buck, you have noidea how deeply you are being missed...:heart:

Ellie


----------



## Cupcake

Oh no- what terrible news.

Buck has offered such great advise to all of us &amp; will be greatly missed. What a shock.

May he be remembered for all his love he gave for his &amp; everyone else's bunnies.

Sue


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Sendingour condolences to the Lewis family.

Buck, you were a great man, who was humble andrefused to take credit upon yourself. That made you evengreater. You welcomed us when we signedup on this forum and made us feelspecial. Here is the very firstpost you wrote to us when we joined.......



*"Welcome aboard! I must say that the two of you haveapproached bunny ownership in an almost "textbook" picture perfect wayin many respects...from bunny sitting first, to researching, toadopting, and to "lurking" around here to see if we warrant yourparticipation.

I'm looking forward to what the you two will have to say in the future here!"

Buck
*


We will miss you......:tears2: And when Ilook atbunnies now I will always seeBuck Jones in them.



:magicwand: Rainbows!


----------



## rabbits

The forum and Rabbits Only has suffered a greatloss today. Our heartfelt condolences go to his family and all hisfriends here on the forum. 
I know his tremendous wisdom and knowledge will be terribly missed.


----------



## LuvaBun

Since I heard this terrible news, I feel solost. I always regarded Buck as a friend that you knew would give wellthought out advice, and encouragement - thanks to him I got my firstbunny kiss of Pernod. I can't imagine how his wife, family, Carolyn andall his friends must feel today. We have lost a great man, a kind,genuine man, and the Bunny world will miss him so much. I know Buckbelieved in The Rainbow Bridge, and I think out loss is the bunniesgain. I can't think of anyone better qualified to take care of all ourdear departed rabbits, and I know Maxwell Goodbunny (his beloved Maxie)will be so happy to have him there today.

God Bless you Buck. I am sure we will meet on the other side. We willnever forget you -Jan, Pernod and Perry xx


----------



## samandshawn

I'm so so so sorry


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Raspberry- You're post was so Beautiful.....you spoke what many of us couldn't

Ellie

inkpansy:


----------



## Cadburys_mom

ohh nooo:tears2:give his family my deepest sympathy..he taught me so much..he will be missed


----------



## 

I am totally at a loss for the words that need saying .
Mrs Lewis , Carolyn I am so sorry , Myheart is truely broken . I knew getting up this morning itwas going to be a very bad day NEVER inmy wildest dreams would i havesuspected such heartbreaking news .Im sorry I wasnt here earlierto help with the Pain andsorrow , I am just now logging in, This Is the first Post I sawand responded too . Excuse me Ihave to ask a very special Personto watch over Buck .


----------



## Pepper

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Carl J. Lewis, known to us as Buck Jones, died this morning at 6:00 in his home.
> 
> :tears2:


I'm so sorry to hear about this. My prayers go with you and to his wife.


----------



## Midnight01

OMG! im so sorry to hear that. my prayers r sent for all of uray::tears2:. he's with all of us in spirit.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I've just spokento Carolyn again and she wanted you all to know that Carl's son calledher before he got on the plane to fly to the Missus' home. He wanted tomake sure that Carolyn had let Buck's beloved Bunny Forum know that hewas gone. 

Carolyn assured him that she had done sofirst thing this morning and that his loving friends had already leftthree pages of beautiful notes expressing theirsympathies.

Carolyn also wantsall of you toknowthat she has received your emails and PMs and is readingthem as she can and very much appreciates your loving words of supportand all the prayers being sent her way. 

As you can imagine, she is completely andtotally devastated right now and just isn't up to returning thosemessages yet.As soon as she is feeling up to it she willrespondto eachand every one of you. 

Raspberry


----------



## Midnight01

thank you Rasberry, we all understand and appreciate it.

once again, everyone loves ya car


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Carl and Carolyn's Cali ~


----------



## Bramble Briar86

I'm sorry, i can't post on this thread anymore, it's too saddening, i cry everytime i read a new reply......

Ellie


----------



## edwinf8936

I thought he was through the worst part.

Ed:shock2:


----------



## Cheetos mom

Wishing Buck and his entire family the bestduring these difficult times...He maintained his pleasant sense ofhumor only a few days ago....a hero of sorts.

Melissa and family.


----------



## Ally

I just got to read this post. Gosh, it was so sudden. I miss him so much. 

:tears2:

Ally


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

I'm new to theforum, but I enjoyed reading Buck's thoughtful replies to concernedbunny owners . My deepest sympathies go out to the family andfriends of Buck Jones.

Reading the replies in thisforumhas made me feel that Buck was a very specialperson indeed. I'll be praying for his family andfor you, his friends . 

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

I'm at a loss of words but please extend my deepestsympathies to the Missus and family.

How tragic, I couldn't imagine loosing my father on father's day. 
:tears2:

I've been following this thread all day however haven't felt up to posting. 

Today is the third anniversary of mycousin's accident thattook his life the next day(tomorrow) who was 8yrs young atthe time. :sad:


----------



## pamnock

*Bramble Briar86 wrote:*


> I'm sorry, i can't post on this thread anymore, it's toosaddening, i cry everytime i read a new reply......
> 
> Ellie




It is very difficult -- but what a wonderful tribute to a man who meant so much to all of us.

Pam


----------



## rabbitgirl

What a shock.....wow....can't believe it.....this is awful. Will miss you so much, Buck.



Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*pamnock wrote:*


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'msorry, i can't post on this thread anymore, it's too saddening, i cryeverytime i read a new reply......
> 
> Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very difficult -- but what a wonderful tribute to a man who meant so much to all of us.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

Exactly Pam. Buck was always so funny howhe reacted when he caught us "talking" about him in a post. We werealways complimenting and bragging on him and he shrugged it off withembarrassment and would try to turn the tables and shine the light backonto "the ladies". 

He was uncomfortable being the center ofattention or the receiver of compliments. He would rather blend backinto the shadows and be a part of the group but never the focalpoint.

But this time it's his turn to shine.

Every time we sign on and check back inon this thread, it's ourway to share with the others whocared for him the heaviness of this grief we are feeling. Away to hold each other's hands "long distance". 

And I think this is our way of keeping him with us just a little bit longer. 

Raspberry


----------



## babybunnywrigley

I'm so sorry. 

I can't believe it. I don't know what to say.

My deepest sympathies go out to his family and friends.


----------



## PepperGrl

I've been gone all weekend and came backtonight... this is the first topic I saw and my mouth dropped open...then I broke into tears. I never really got the chance toknow him as well as I wanted to... but I thought he had beattheworst of it and all of us "newbies" would get thatchance. I do feel like I know him through everyone else onthis forum that has been touched by him. I know he is in abetter place right now and who better than to take care and watch overall of our beloved pets at Rainbow Bridge until we can all reunite oneday. My prayers and sympathies go out to his closest friendsand family ray: :sad:.

With love,

Jamie and family


----------



## Bassetluv

This is a poem that has always touched myheart...I'm sorry I don't know the author's name to give credit. But itseems to fit the character of Buck...

Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.



Rest in peace, Buck....


----------



## BunnyMommy

I'm still in shock from having received thisnews late this evening.I'm truly at a loss forwords. What an honor and a privilege it has been to bask inthe wisdom and the knowledge of this great man. 

My heart goes out to both his family and our own dear Carolyn with whom he was so close. 

Rest in peace, friend. Take your rest.


----------



## Saffy

Shocked.


----------



## hummer

:sad:I am not real sure as what to say,buthere goes, I always looked forward to reading hiswonderful posts, they were full of info and even if I did not post aquestion I always learned from them. Also, in hisposts, you really could understand that he really loved his buns andloved to share this with others. I am not sure if I evertalked to him but he will be missed. My heart goes out to hiswife. :tears2:


----------



## ariel

I sit here in total disbelief, I have just come home from work and read this post, I am totally at a loss as to what to say.

Buck was and is a wonderfuly amazing man.

Jovial and ever the one who would compliment and praise others yet seem to shun the spotlight when it was upon him.

I remember the day he said he regarded me as a friend and to call him Carl.
He offered his friendship in such a kind way, and I will miss him.

May you rest in peace and your spirit continue to shine the warmth you always gave us.









Always Grateful for your friendship, care and advice
Tash


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*pamnock wrote:*


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'msorry, i can't post on this thread anymore, it's too saddening, i cryeverytime i read a new reply......
> 
> Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very difficult -- but what a wonderful tribute to a man who meant so much to all of us.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...



I never would have believed I could be this heartbroken over a man thatI'd never met. This proves just how much of a family this forum is. 

To all of you attending the Boathouseparty, when you are together please toast to all of you that are there,those who cannot be there and our dear friend BuckJones.

As quoted by a very dear member of this board in another thread"you can't see our facesor feel our hands, but close your eyes and feel our hearts.We are here"

Vickie


----------



## NightPoet00

Wow. I haven't been here in awhile...and now Buck's gone! I can't believe it.And here I was all se tot comment on the tropical bunnypicture. :laugh:


----------



## JimD

I just found out. I can't believe that he'sgone. This is truly a very sad day.My thoughts and prayersare with the Missus and their family.

It's very hard to think of the right things to say right now. Buck was such a wonderful person and so is the Missus.

I'll come back a little later when I can collect my thoughts better.

Peace be with our good friend Buck.

~Jim, MrsD, Danielle, Jessica, Brindle, Benji, Chippy, S'more, MooShu, Binkie, and Rosie


----------



## Nuneen

My condolences to his family and Carolyn. Such a dear, helpful man.


----------



## seniorcats

How very sad for family andfriends.There is a new star in the heavens toreplace the light that has gone out on Earth.

To Raspberryswirl - I am certain your little girl has a new guardian angel to watch after her.


----------



## AnnaS

My deepest sympathies to Buck's family and to Carolyn.

This is so sad. Buck was a very wise man.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*seniorcats wrote:*


> To Raspberryswirl - I am certain your little girl has a newguardian angel to watch after her.


This brought a true and genuine smile tomy face. I hadn't even stopped to think about this yet. Thank you forreminding me. 





Raspberry


----------



## holland

What a bright light he was. I always looked forhis posts first. I loved to read his messages, what wisdom andknowledge! He will be greatly missed, but what a wonderful gift to theheavens above. I'm sending prayers out to his family and Carolyn mayyou have peace, joy, and comfort, he is in a better place.

When we have a bad day, or things aren't going our way, we will have the best angle on our side.


----------



## black_jack

:sad:I am shell shocked. My prayers are with his family too. How terrible.


----------



## Stephanie

I am in complete shock and sitting here withtears in my eyes. Honestly, I cannot even think of what to say otherthan that he will be greatly missed and he really made an impact in mylife. As he did in many others. 

I'm so sad and just cannot believe this has happened.


----------



## pamnock

Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .


----------



## KatsMeowTree

Whoa.... I'm so sorry. I didn't get onlineyesterday because, ironically, I was up to my eyeballs in rabbit work.Buck Jones was a key function in this forum and was always there toshare his knowledge and opinion, no matter the cost. I remember onetime a few years ago when I was being "shunned" for raising meatrabbits and he put an end to that. He stood up for me..... and thatmeant so much. He will be greatly missed by all I am sure. Here I am,not even knowing the man very well and shedding tears for him, though Iknow that is not what he would want. 

Our job now is not to dwell on our loss; but to live up to what hewould want us to be. I know all of you will do your best, as will I.

Kat


----------



## kpc

I just do not know what to say, wht asad sad day. I always looked forward to Bucks post, it just want be thesame with out him. Prayers go out to his family. 
kim


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .


Thanks Pam, will do so.

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .


I will use it as well.

~Amy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .


Me too.

Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2

I can't stop crying. I am going to misshim more than words can say. My heart is broken. I can't believe he'sgone. I'm trying to think positive like he'd want me to but it's sohard right right now. I will have to wait for when my time comes beforeI get my hug. Oh God I ...

Mrs. Buck, I am so very sorry for your loss. You and yourfamily are in our thoughts and prayers. What a sad sad day. I will bein touch with you.

Tina, Jeremy and Dale


----------



## m.e.

Thanks, Pam.


~in loving memoryink iris:~


----------



## 

me and my mom were crying. I am so sad for Buck's family. we will miss him very very much.

jeremy

me and my mom are using it Pam, thank you


----------



## JimD

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .


I chose to use Buck's picture.


----------



## lyndsy

Such very sad news...

My heart goes out to the missus, family, Carolyn, and the MANY MANY friends this dear, beloved man shared his life with.

Such a terrible loss...
:rose:


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I'm completely in shock...I have no ideawhat to say. I was out of town at a wedding this weekend andam just reading this. When I saw it, I just thought, NO, itsimply can't be. Now I sit here at work crying my eyes out.

My deepest sympathies go out to his family and friends. Iwill be praying for you. This world has lost a truly wise andwonderful man. All the bunnies at the bridge have found afriend. :bunnyangel:





Jen


----------



## Orions_girl16

omg, i'm in shock! He was such a great person! Definetly keep his family in my thoughts in prayers!


----------



## SOOOSKA

To all of you who knew Buck personally &amp; thru the forum my thoughts &amp; prayers are with you.

Buck replied to a couple of my questions with very goodadvise. Thanks to his knowledge my two bunnies became friendsagain. Even though I did not know him personally I will thinkof him every time I look at my little ones.

May God Bless him &amp; his family.



Soooska


----------



## cirrustwi

*pamnock wrote:*


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use itin honor of Buck . . .


Thanks Pam. I will use it as well.


----------



## Trina

All my thoughts and prayers will go to Buck. ray:


----------



## kfonz

I just read about Buck right now. Hewas always helpful and sucha good spirit the short time Ihave been on this forum. My condolences go out to hisfamily. I am so sorry. It's so hard tobelieve.:bunnyangel:

-k and bunny


----------



## mygrl2k3

I would change mine but i dont know how.. A computer dummy here!! 

Cristy


----------



## PepperGrl

*mygrl2k3 wrote: *


> I would change mine but i dont know how.. A computer dummy here!!
> 
> Cristy


Right click on the picture and save it somewhere on your computer...then go into My Account at the top of the page and click onavatar. Upload then new avatar by clicking on browse andselecting the candle avatar from wherever you saved it on yourcomputer. This should give you the new avatar. Hopethat helps!

And thank you Pam... I will be using the beautiful avatar too!

:angel: Jamie


----------



## PepperGrl

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> This is a poem that has always touched my heart...I'm sorryI don't know the author's name to give credit. But it seems to fit thecharacter of Buck...
> 
> Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep
> I am not there; I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow,
> I am the diamond glints on snow,
> I am the sun on ripened grain,
> I am the gentle autumn rain.
> When you awaken in the morning's hush
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> Of quiet birds in circled flight.
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry,
> I am not there; I did not die.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace, Buck....


I found the author for you... it is _Melinda Sue Pacho.... _

Beautiful poem by the way


----------



## cirrustwi

As I'm reading this I can't help but think ofwhen my father passed away. When he passed, it was astrangely beautiful November day. One of the first things hisbest friend said when he got to our house was "What a glorious day togo to Heaven." The weather here was beautiful yesterday and Ijust know that Buck/Carl had a glorious day to go to Heaven, too.

Today, the sun has gone and a light rain is falling off andon. I'm reminded of a song lyric that always gives mecomfort. The song is called "Holes in the Floor of Heaven"and it's by Steve Wariner.

"Lord, we sure do miss [him] now.

But there's holes in the floor of Heaven, 

and [his] tears are falling down.

That's how you know [he's] watching,

wishing [he] could be here now.

And sometimes when you're lonely,

just remember [he] can see,

there's holes in the floor of Heaven,

and [he's] watching over you and me."

Jen


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*pamnock wrote: *


> to use it in honor of Buck . . .


Thank-you Pam.

When Buck spoke, we stopped and listened. He had greatrespect for us and taught us well. He was a greatteacher. In this small way we can paybackforwhat he had given to us so much.

Stan


----------



## irishmist

For some strange reason my puter wont let me change my avatar.. so I will just light a candle at home

Susan


----------



## northerndancer

My sinceresympathies to Buck's family and to Carolyn. 

:rose:

ND


----------



## JimD

The members of RabbitWorld.org offer their condolences.


----------



## Snowberry

I have signed up with this forumtodayafter reading about Buck's passing on anotherBoard.My deepest sympathy to his family and friends.

I regret that I didn't find the board sooner. I would haveloved to have'met'Buck online.


----------



## PepperGrl

I found this poem today and really liked it... I thought I would share it with everyone... it reminded me of Buck ray:


_IHave a Place in Heaven_ 

_Please don't sing sad songs for me,_ 
_Forget your grief and fears,_ 
_For I am in a perfect place _
_Away from pain and tears._ 


_It's far away from hunger _
_And hurt and want and pride,_ 
_I have a place in Heaven _
_With the Master at my side._ 


_My life on earth was very good,_ 
_As earthly life can go,_ 
_But Paradise is so much more _
_Than anyone can know._ 


_My heart is filled with happiness _
_And sweet rejoicing, too._ 
_To walk with God is perfect peace,_ 
_A joy forever new._ 

[align=center]

[align=center]_~ Author Unknown ~ _[/align]




[/align]


----------



## pamnock

Welcome to the board Snowberry. Manypeople knew "Buck" from way back on the old Rabbit Web board, so Iwanted to be sure they were aware of his passing as he has many old(and new) friends there.

I had great respect for him and always enjoyed reading hisposts. I was thrilled to have had the opportunity to chatwith him on the phone once (many thanks to Carolyn) and had hoped toget to meet him some day.

Carl was a very insightful and intelligent man. He proved tobe a stalwart anchor on the forumsand quieted the waters witha gentle hand. 

It's so hard to believe he's gone. No goodbyes, just quietly signed off.

Pam


----------



## JimD

I was fortunate enough to meet Buck and the Missus. A memory that will last forever.

Those two were quite a sight arriving in the middle of a blizzard at aMcDonald's 30 miles from their house in their big white van. It waslike seeing Santa and Mrs Claus show up to deliver a precious littlepresent to me. They had come to bring me Rosie. 

Rosie will be affectionately known as "Ms. Rosie-roo Jones" from this day forward.


----------



## edwinf8936

"The members of RabbitWorld.org offer their condolences. "


Nothing but kind words and memories aboout him.

Ed


----------



## RusselandRoxy

:rose:ray::sad:inkpansy:


----------



## BunnyMom

I am so sad reading this!Please send my sympathies to the missus. Buck was a great manand he will be greatly missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## ariel

*pamnock wrote: *


> Here is a candle avatar for anyone who would like to use it in honor of Buck . . .




Thankyou Pam what a lovely thought, I have changed my avatar as well, Iheard the news lastnight when I got home from work and the night haspassed and the morning has come and I still am trying to get my headaround the fact that a beautiful soul has crossed over.

We are all so very lucky and blessed to have had such a lovely man touch our lives in so many ways.


----------



## Kricket

I do not know what to say. I am sosad. Send my best to his family. Carolyn, I knowyou were close. I am so sorry about the loss of your dearfriend. Rest well, Buck. You will be greatly missed.

Truly, Kristina


----------



## Carolyn

If Buck could see your avatars, he'd in the verysoft and quiet way he had about him say, "Oh! Well isn't that nice. That's really cool."

I'm so touched by it. I know Helen and his daughter and son will be too.

As you know, but wasn't into 'high drama' or a lot of tears. They'rehaving a mass and then a party afterwards. Buck didn't want a Wake orany of that.

The mass will be at 11:00 a.m. on Friday morning, June 24th, at St. Peter's Church in Point Pleasant Beach, NJ.

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

I wish I could attend 

But at 11 on Friday, I will be praying for him, his family, and all of his friends. 

~Amy


----------



## JimD

I'm so very sad. This is a huge loss. There willforever be a void that will never be filled with Buck' passing. There'snot too many of us "guys" out there that love bunnies the way he did.And how many guys would think that a couple of bunnies-in-a-pack couldserve as a "babe magnet". OMG... I'm laughing and crying all at once. Ifeel as if part of me has passed with Buck, like a new age is arrivingand and older one is passing....such is the circle of life. Peace bewith you, Buck.

This song was in my head all day....


_Tears In Heaven __by Eric Clapton and Will Jennings_
Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven?
Would it be the same
If I saw you in heaven?


I must be strong
And carry on,
'Cause I know I don't belong
Here in heaven.


Would you hold my hand
If I saw you in heaven?
Would you help me stand
If I saw you in heaven?


I'll find my way
Through night and day,
'Cause I know I just can't stay
Here in heaven.


Time can bring you down,
Time can bend your knees.
Time can break your heart,
Have you begging please, begging please.


Beyond the door,
There's peace I'm sure,
And I know there'll be no more
Tears in heaven.


Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven?
Would it be the same
If I saw you in heaven?


I must be strong
And carry on,
'Cause I know I don't belong
Here in heaven.


----------



## FairyTailFuzzies

What a special man to have touched somany. I'll surely miss his insight, treasure chest ofknowledge, and quiet good humor.

Alicia :sad:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

[align=center]It's hardest when you have to say "goodbye"[/align]

[align=center]When you've never seen said "hello"[/align]

[align=center]It's harder to sit here and try not cry[/align]

[align=center]When you've lost someone you would have loved to known[/align]

[align=center]Many years of wisdom and opening up children's minds[/align]

[align=center]Even more with that little bunny by his side[/align]

[align=center]His long white beard[/align]

[align=center]His rosy red cheeks[/align]

[align=center]At this point, I can't even speak[/align]

[align=center]Now he follows our little ones on the other side[/align]

[align=center]And will take care of them with love and great pride[/align]

[align=center]Know in your heart that your crossed ones are loved and well[/align]

[align=center]Because Buck Jones is a man not to be toyed with[/align]

[align=center]When it comes to Kaytee or Purina Rabbit Meal[/align]

[align=center]He had changed our lived in oh so many ways[/align]

[align=center]I will never forget our chatting days[/align]

[align=center]He brought Rosie into our lives[/align]

[align=center]And always in our hearts will Buck Jones survive[/align]


----------



## m.e.

That was beautiful, Danielle :tears2:


----------



## Carolyn

:tears2:

If I have the strength to do a eulogy for Buck, I was thinking that I'djust read what some of you folks have said in this thread. Don't counton it though. I don't think I can get up there and speak and expectpeople to understand what I'm saying through my tears.

Danielle, I don't know what to say. Thank you. That was gorgeous. 

Someday, Carl's family will read what you've all written and as hard asthey'll cry, they'll feel your comfort, strength, love, andappreciation for Carl - and that will give them a bit of peace.


*Miss Ya, Carl! :kiss:*

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

I came home today, still unable to get it intomy head that this isn't some awful dream. I keep looking atthis thread and thinking, this just can't be true, it can't, but withgreat sorrow, it's slowly sinking in that it is. 

Buck was the first person to welcome me to the forum, even after Iimmediately criticized his words to someone who was trolling.In my inexperience, I didn't recognize the troll. Buckquickly explained it to me and made me feel welcome. I havelearned so much from him, as have we all.I havegained so much from his warmth and wisdom. I have appreciatedhis help and kindness more then I can even express and I will miss themmore then I can even know.

We have lost a great voice on this forum, a voice that will never beforgotten. Buck will live on in the memories we have and inthe heartsof all he touched, and he touched so many.

(This is from a card I received, but I felt it was so appropriate to dedicate the words to Buck)

May the Lord repay you for what you have done.

May you be richly rewarded by the Lord. (Ruth 2:12)

The help came from the Lord,

but the helping hands were yours.

Thank You Buck, for all of yourwarmth, encouragement and wisdom. 





Mr.Carl Lewis

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily and Abby


----------



## BunnyMom

Danielle, that post was great!

I found out earlier today when I checked the board right before I leftwork. I cried all the way to the bus. And then on and off after that.It's so sad! I was also looking forward to meeting him at the party. Atleast Jellybean, Baby and Annie will get to meet him first. ImagineBuck right now being showered with bunny kisses from all our belovedbuns who have crossed over rainbow bridge! I'm so glad he's there withthem!

He was always very kind and helpful. He will be greatly missed.:tears2:


----------



## Meganc731

My sincere condolences go out to Carl's familyand friends. I can't imagine the void that remains, he was such aspectacular person, knowing him in person was a true gift I'm sure. Ialways felt sohonored when I signed on to find that Ihadrecieved a reply from Buck, I wish he knew that. 

Megan


----------



## NightPoet00

The LORD is my shepherd, I shall not be in want. He makes me lie down in green pastures, 
he leads me beside quiet waters, 
he restores my soul. 
He guides me in paths of righteousness 
for his name's sake. 
Even though I walk 
through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil, 
for you are with me; 
your rod and your staff, 
they comfort me. 
You prepare a table before me 
in the presence of my enemies. 
You anoint my head with oil; 
my cup overflows. 
Surely goodness and love will follow me 
all the days of my life, 
and I will dwell in the house of the LORD 
forever.


Buck is in the Lord's house now, probably surrounded by bunnies thathave moved on from us. Isn't that a lovely thought, that Buckis now hanging out with the bunnies we have lost and shed so many tearsover? What better companion could they find?


----------



## pamnock

*NightPoet00 wrote: *


> The LORD is my shepherd . . .




One of my favorite verses -- I can never read the entire passagewithout crying






Pam


----------



## bluebird

Im soo sorry, Buck will be very missed by all who knew him.bluebird


----------



## JimD

I was able to find the obituary for Buck 

IMO.... this man is truly an inspiration. 

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050621/OBITUARIES/506210389/1076


----------



## pamnock

Thank you so much JimD. 

It was so hard to read through the tears, but what a full life Carl has led and what an extensive legacy he left behind.

Indeed, he was "good people". 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn




----------



## m.e.




----------



## Carolyn

Buck and The Missus on New Years 2005.


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Thank you so much for sharing that picture ofBuck and the missus. They look so happy together. My heart really goesout to her at this time.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*JimD wrote: *


> I was able to find the obituary for Buck
> 
> IMO.... this man is truly an inspiration.
> 
> http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050621/OBITUARIES/506210389/1076


Thank you too Jim for sharing this with us. He really was a wonderful man, beyond words.

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

[align=left]I'm going toput it her permanently. That way it won't go missing when the link goesinactive.[/align]


[align=left]Raspberry[/align]




[align=left]*******************************[/align]


[align=left]CARL J. LEWIS, 62, of POINT PLEASANT
[/align]


[align=left]Published in the Asbury Park Press06/21/05CARL J. LEWIS, 62, of POINT PLEASANT, died peacefully onSunday, June 19, at home. Born and raised in West Paterson, he moved tothe Shore area in 1977. A graduate of Passaic Valley High School andMonmouth University (BA, MA), he retired after 32 years of teachinghistory and social studies at Jackson Memorial High School. He wascommissioned as second lieutenant after graduating from OfficerCandidate School, Ft. Eustis, Va., and served as supply officer for theU.S. Army's last locomotive and railroad battalion, Ft. Eustis. Heserved honorably as first lieutenant, 241st Helicopter Supply Company,Qui Nhon, Vietnam, and was awarded the Bronze Star; VietnamDistinguished Service Order, 1st class; and New Jersey DistinguishedService Medal. He also served 20 years as a member of the SelectiveService draft board, Ocean County. Carl belonged to Veterans of ForeignWars Post 4715, Point Pleasant Beach; American Legion Post 43,Hollywood, Calif.; and BPOE, Point Pleasant Beach. He also belonged tothe NJEA and NEA. A communicant of St. Peter's Church, Carl, with hiswife, Helen, coordinated Sacred Heart's Youth Group and St. Peter'sHigh School CCD (1977-82). They also participated as a team couple inMarriage Encounter and Retrouvaille for the Trenton Diocese. They weremembers of St. Peter's pre-marital training program, Pre-Cana. Carl wasan avid motorcyclist and former memer of the Yamaha 650 Society. He wasa voluminous reader and meticulously researched his many hobbies overthe years, including photography, scale-model building, bicycling,camping and back packing. Carl was also known for his love and care ofdomesticated rabbits, which he shared internationally via Internetforums about pet rabbits. Despite his quiet and private demeanor,Carl's intellect and wisdom coursed deeply through his heartfelt,consistent and trustworthy friendships and correspondences with family,friends, and colleagues. Carl was "good people"  authentic, noble, andbroadminded  and his compassion for others extended to his affectionfor small furry animals. 
He was predeceased by his parents, Louis and Mae Lewis of WestPaterson. Carl is survived by his wife of 40 years, Helen M. FarrellLewis; a son and daughter-in-law, Eric C. and Rebecca A.B. Lewis ofNashville, Tenn.; a daughter, Candace J. Lewis of Hollywood, Calif.; anuncle, Joseph Lewis of West Paterson; and two grandsons, Otto J. andPhillip J. Lewis of Nashville. Tenn. 
A Memorial Mass will be offered at 11 a.m. Friday at St. Peter'sChurch, Point Pleasant Beach. In lieu of flowers, donations can be made"In Memory of Carl Lewis" to Jersey Shore Animal Shelter, 185 BrickBlvd., Brick, NJ 08723 (732) 920-1600. Pable-Evertz Funeral Home, PointPleasant, is in charge of arrangements.
[/align]


----------



## Cher

ink iris:My sincerest, deepest sympathy. xoxo Always Cher Jez and Jaden


----------



## Gabby

i only just heard today.. having been so busywith work lately haven't had time for message boards but i happened tobe talking to dootsmom today and she mentioned about it.. menot realizing it had happened was like what? really?

i know you have lost a close fried carolyn as you spent much timetogether, just know he is there watching over you and with you still,not in body but in spirit. 

I hope his bride is doingok, i can not imagine being in her shoes at this moment.

My condolences--- Gabby


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I may not know him in person or real well buthis post really inspires me with good and well information aboutrabbits. He is funny, sweet and carring for all of us and the rabbits.My heart just simply broke when I saw this and I imeadiately prayed forall of you and his missus. May he rest in peace.

Take care of all of the buns at the bridge with carring and unconditional love.

Angel


----------



## Carolyn

Just spoke to Carl's daughter. 

She wanted me to thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.She is channeling her grief through you and those prayers right now.

She was so moved when I told her that Amy's creating a website for himand that others are working on putting together a sticky of the advicehe had given. 

I'm learning that rabbit forums 'all around' have been expressing theirsympathy on their own boards. She'll share that with her brother andher Mother. She said, "Dad really enjoyed the rabbit boards. I'm soglad to hear what is happening. Tell them all Thank You. It means alot."

It comes as no surprise that she said the rabbits are acting odd. 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Thanks for the update, Carolyn.


----------



## cirrustwi

Carolyn: Thank you for posting those photos. The one with the bunny pack made me genuinely smile.

Jim and Razz: Thanks for putting up the obituary. I was really hoping someone would know where to find it.

I think it was put best Carl was "good people".

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Just spoke to Carl's daughter.
> 
> 
> It comes as no surprise that she said the rabbits are acting odd.


Carolyn,

Did Carl's daughter take all the rabbits? I was wondering what would become of them.

Laura


----------



## cirrustwi

*Laura wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Just spoke to Carl's daughter.
> 
> 
> It comes as no surprise that she said the rabbits are acting odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn,
> 
> Did Carl's daughter take all the rabbits? I was wondering what would become of them.
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...

I was wondering this too, but didn't want to ask. If any needa home, I could try to work something out and make a trip somewhere toget one if that would help out.

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> I was wondering this too, but didn't want to ask. If any needa home, I could try to work something out and make a trip somewhere toget one if that would help out.


Same here, my home is always open.

~Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thisis fromtheHouse Rabbit of Australia web page .


*Heaven Knows *

A man and his rabbit were walking along a road. The man was enjoyingthe scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. Heremembered dying, and that the rabbit had crossed over the RainbowBridge years ago. He wondered where the road was leading them. After awhile, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of theroad. It looked like fine marble. 
At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed inthe sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gatein the arch that looked like mother of pearl, and the street that ledto the gate looked like pure gold. He and his rabbit walked toward thegate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When hewas close enough, he called out. "Excuse me, where are we?" "This isheaven, sir," the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have somewater?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll havesome ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate beganto open. "Can my friend," gesturing toward his rabbit, "come in, too?"the traveler asked. "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets." 
The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going. 
After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he cameto a dirt road which led through a farm gate that looked as if it hadnever been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, hesaw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. "Excuseme!" he called to the reader. "Do you have any water?" "Yeah, sure,there's a pump over there" The man pointed to a place that couldn't beseen from outside the gate. "Come on in." "How about my friend here?"the traveler gestured to the rabbit. "There should be a bowl by thepump" the man answered. 
They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old fashionedhand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and tooka long drink himself, then he gave some to his rabbit. 
When they were full, he and the rabbit walked back toward the man whowas standing by the tree waiting for them. "What do you call thisplace?" the traveler asked. "This is heaven," was the answer. "Well,that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said thatwas heaven, too." "Oh, you mean the place with the gold street andpearly gates? Nope. That's hell." 
"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?" "No"said the man. "I can see how you might think so, but we're just happythat they screen out the folks who'll leave their best friends behind."


End


----------



## dajeti2

Dootsmom is taking all five of the rabbits. Ernestine will be staying home .

I still can't stop crying. We here at the Acres will continueour thoughts and prayers for the family and all his friends.

We miss youBuck.



Tina &amp; Family


----------



## edwinf8936

I like this picture of Buck.

Where is the one comparing him to Frosty the Snowman?

Ed


----------



## edwinf8936

He sure lived a full life.

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It was this same one Ed. I had it on the "I figured it out...." post.

Raspberry







Just as debonair, and wise as they come!!! And who doesn't love Frosty?


----------



## Carolyn

Dootsmom put Buck's mind at great ease last weekwhen she said she'd take all five. He wanted them to go to a good homeand knew that they'd outlive him.

I know that Dootsmom got more rabbits than she bargained for, butbecause of her huge heart and intuition, she sensed that Buck needed toknow the rabbits would go to a good home. 

Anyone that could take one or two from her, I'm sure she'd welcome the chance because she's going to try to rehome them anyway.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun

I found the obituary very moving. Didn't Bucklead life to its fullest? Both he and Helen were involved with so manyworthwhile causes, what a wonderful example they gave.

I still half expect to see his name pop up when someone has a problem,or needs advice or even just to comment on a post. . It's still sohard to believe. I will light a candle in Church on Friday as I can'tbe there in person. God Bless, Buck!

Jan


----------



## ayglnu13

Hello every one,

I am working on a website dedicated to Buck, and I would like your help.

Please send some kind words about Buck, I would like to add them to the memory page.

Also if you have any stories about Buck I would like to post those as well.

Thank you so much every one.

~Amy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

How did he pass away. His last post was Satnight just before he passed on. It just breaks my heart and I will missreading his new advices that he posts about anything that is needed.



Rest in Peace Buck

Angel:angel:


----------



## Lillie

So sorry to hear this. Please tell his family that i will be praying for them.


----------



## chipperluv

Dear Basset luv,

 I too, did notknow theman very well, but the way everyone is saying they willmisshim, i feel cheated that i never got to know him!All our prayers form the scaduto household! 

chipperluv

[email protected]we will miss you! !


----------



## ariel

Pet_Bunny

That is absolutely lovely The Heaven Knows you posted, I loved it Ismiled and thought what a beatiful story, I think it suits Buck well.It is lovely


----------



## ariel

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am working on a website dedicated to Buck, and I would like your help.
> 
> Please send some kind words about Buck, I would like to add them to the memory page.
> 
> Also if you have any stories about Buck I would like to post those as well.
> 
> Thank you so much every one.
> 
> ~Amy




Amy where would you like them sent to??? I'd be honoured to say words about Buck.


----------



## Carolyn

Buck really did put on bunny ears and put Missyin a hat when we watched _Night of the Lepus_ on Mischief Night(10/30).

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13

*ariel wrote: *


> Amy where would you like them sent to??? I'd be honoured to say words about Buck.



You can either PM them to me or post it here 

Thank you,

~Amy


----------



## Carolyn

Buck's ashes will be buried tomorrow in amilitary cemetary at 3:00 p.m. Only immediate family and oneother couple will be there other than myself. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Buck really did put on bunnyears and put Missy in a hat when we watched _Night of the Lepus_on Mischief Night (10/30).
> 
> -Carolyn






LOL That just made me laugh so hard hearing that!!!

And now Miss Carolyn what did you do?????

Did you have bunny ears upon your head as well LOL


----------



## Carolyn

Yes. They made me. Buckinsisted that we dress like bunnies and the bunnies dress likehumans. Helen had a full Bugs Bunny costumeon. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ariel

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Buck's ashes will be buried tomorrow in a military cemetaryat 3:00 p.m. Only immediate family and one other couple willbe there other than myself.
> 
> -Carolyn





That is 7am friday morning for me here, I'll keep my thoughts for Buckand his 'missus' and family, also for you Carolyn and everyone here atthat time. Even though I am around the other side of the world I willbe doing my best to send everyone love and strength.

I am not a religious person at all but I have a special candle I shall light at 7am for Buck.
I feel like I want to do something.


----------



## Zee

I will be having a moments silence. A Candle will be lit in Munich, Germany in honor of Buck.


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Zee wrote: *


> Iwill be having a moments silence. A Candle will be lit inMunich, Germany in honor of Buck.


Good Idea, I was thinking of everyone who can, get on here and have aminutes silence. 8 o'clock pm for guys from UK.

Vickie


----------



## m.e.

What a wonderful idea. I'll be sure to do that.


~ in loving memoryink iris:~


----------



## cirrustwi

That's a great idea. We need to do something in honor of Buck. I'll be here.

Jen


----------



## elle

I, like many others, did not get a chance tomeet Mr. Lewis. I am new to the forum but havebeenlurking for a while. I enjoyed reading hiswords, almost hearing him speak so wisely and from his heart.When I read this post after being on vacation for a week the hair on myarms stood straight up, I criedand the first thing that cameinto my head was a vision of him on the bridge that I have pictured inmy mind so many times. It is comforting to know he is therewith our loved ones who passed before us, but more than this is thewonderful, powerful and peaceful energy he has left behind.Almost like a trail of warm sunshine to guide us to that place where wewill meet our babies again. What a gift.

My condolences to his family and friends. Peace be with you all. 

Elle


----------



## Zee

*9pm* My time then. I will be here !!!!
*
DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I will be havinga moments silence. A Candle will be lit in Munich, Germany inhonor of Buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea, I was thinking of everyone who can, get on here and have aminutes silence. 8 o'clock pm for guys from UK.
> 
> Vickie
Click to expand...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I shared this withBuck's Missus in a letter I wrote to her today- I thought I'd share itwith all of you.

In our family, we have always taught thechildren who were too young to truly understand death, that when aloved one dies, a new star appears in Heaven, and that star is theloved ones star to keep shiny and bright forever after. SLG has a newpicture frame in her room that has glitter-covered stars that danglefrom it. She asked me last night to print off a picture ofBuck for her because he is a new star in Heaven now. She and I decidedher Grandma would probably share the Guardian Angel job with Buck.So, nowshe believes she has two Guardian Angels.


Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwww that is so touching. Your daughter is soloving and patience. The Missus will be happy with tears in her eyesbecause SLG will touch her heart all the way knowing that Buck will beher Guardian Angel. I started to cry when I read this. The missus willbe very pleased.

Rest in Peace Buck Jones

Angel


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I shared this with Buck'sMissus in a letter I wrote to her today- I thought I'd share it withall of you.
> 
> In our family, we have always taught thechildren who were too young to truly understand death, that when aloved one dies, a new star appears in Heaven, and that star is theloved ones star to keep shiny and bright forever after. SLG has a newpicture frame in her room that has glitter-covered stars that danglefrom it. She asked me last night to print off a picture ofBuck for her because he is a new star in Heaven now. She and I decidedher Grandma would probably share the Guardian Angel job with Buck.So, nowshe believes she has two Guardian Angels.
> 
> 
> Raspberry


Just beautiful. That loving, sweet little girl. She never seizes to amaze me.

Vickie


----------



## cirrustwi

Raspberry: SLG is wise beyond her years. You have a very special little girl.

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I will be havinga moments silence. A Candle will be lit in Munich, Germany inhonor of Buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Idea, I was thinking of everyone who can, get on here and have aminutes silence. 8 o'clock pm for guys from UK.
> 
> Vickie
Click to expand...

Lovely idea! I will be here at 8 pm too, Vickie (thanks for giving methe time - I wasn't too sure of thedifference) - Jan


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I shared this with Buck'sMissus in a letter I wrote to her today- I thought I'd share it withall of you.
> 
> In our family, we have always taught thechildren who were too young to truly understand death, that when aloved one dies, a new star appears in Heaven, and that star is theloved ones star to keep shiny and bright forever after. SLG has a newpicture frame in her room that has glitter-covered stars that danglefrom it. She asked me last night to print off a picture ofBuck for her because he is a new star in Heaven now. She and I decidedher Grandma would probably share the Guardian Angel job with Buck.So, nowshe believes she has two Guardian Angels.
> 
> 
> Raspberry




......bless that little girl with the old soul!!


----------



## Carolyn

He loved her so. Got the biggest charge out of her. And her paintings were the last gift he recieved.


----------



## Carolyn

This says it all.


----------



## JimD

Ifondly refer to that drawing as "The Buckbow":rainbow:


----------



## cirrustwi

I can't think of a sweeter last gift.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwww it is so pretty. I am sure Buck is quite fond of the beautiful Pictures.


----------



## onnie

I will be online tomorrow to at 8.00pm to pay myrespects to Buck as well'i would'nt be any where else.Carolyn it'sgoing to be a sad long day for you tomorrow my thoughts will be withyou and the family.Bless you all :star: ray:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*JimD wrote: *


> Ifondly refer to that drawing as "The Buckbow":rainbow:



What an awesome thought! I don't knowthat I'll ever look at a rainbow again without thinking about it thatway! 

Sebastian's Little Girl saved theoriginal picture, the one with her name on it beside Buck's (she didn'tlike it very much that I blocked out her name for privacy sake on theinternet) Anyway, she saved the original to hand deliver to him at thebunnyparty....



I have to think of something really greatto do with it. I might make a Buck Jones section in herscrapbook and put it in there...

Raspberry


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Dear Missus I ask my momma to make me anew avatar and I thot you would like to see it. We are having happyfaces in it. 

PS- Carolyn did you send up the heleum baloon to Buck yet? Ihavnt done mine yet. I am going to put a speshel picshier and a letteron mine. My Grandma always gets her speshel baloons when I send hers toheaven so we shuld send Bucks that way to. 

Love SLG


(edit from Momma- you have to hit your refresh button to see her new avatar)


----------



## pamnock

What a special treasure :inlove:



Pam


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwww so cute SLG. I love it and so special. Youare one special Angel from heaven SLG. Rasberry what a wonderfulldaughter you got.


----------



## cirrustwi

SLG: You are just such a sweetheart.I'm sure the Missus will love your new avatar. Buck willdefinitely get your special balloon.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn

I was telling Buck's wife and daughter about what you're all doing. They are so deeply touched. 

When I spoke to Helen tonight, she asked me to get her into the forumtomorrow night so that she can see this thread. She was so moved by theavatars, the gathering of his posts, etc. 

I didn't know about the lighting of the candles tomorrow at 3:00 p.m.EST - U.S.A. I so look forward to greeting them tomorrow morning andtelling them about the candle lighting. Buck will LOVE That! He'll seethat. The Heaven's will see that.

Helen always would say to Carl, "Carl, you have to take care ofyourself because just think about all of those people on the rabbitforum without your knowledge and insight!"

Buck loved the fact that this forum was International, informative, andthat it was welcome to all rabbit fanciers everywhere. He'd either givea giggle at the candles all over the world being lit for him and say,"Oh My!" or he'd say with a smile and a nod of the head, "That's Cool."

-Carolyn


P.S. 

SLG, no I haven't gotten my balloon yet, but the picture And the lettersounds like a Great, Great Idea. I don't know What I'll say in myletter. I hope that it's not too heavy for the balloon.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That will be really nice for Nancy to see this and she will be deeply touched by all of this.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That will be really nice for Nancy to see this and she will be deeply touched by all of this.


----------



## gjsara

this is awful ive been away sooo sooo long im in compleate shock this is terrible the fourm wont be the same!

sara


----------



## Anneliese

So sorry to hear this terrible news.
My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. :tears2:


----------



## p1rat3

God Bless Buck's Family. God, please help them through his passing.

Buck touched everyone he met. Long may his spirit live within us and affect the way we live.

Amen


----------



## JimD

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Dear Missus I ask my momma to make me a newavatar and I thot you would like to see it. We are having happy facesin it.
> 
> PS- Carolyn did you send up the heleum baloon to Buck yet? Ihavnt done mine yet. I am going to put a speshel picshier and a letteron mine. My Grandma always gets her speshel baloons when I send hers toheaven so we shuld send Bucks that way to.
> 
> Love SLG


Carolyn* wrote: *


> .....he'd say with a smile and a nod of the head, "That's Cool."
> 
> -Carolyn




....ditto


----------



## ariel

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Dear Missus I ask my momma to make me a newavatar and I thot you would like to see it. We are having happy facesin it.
> 
> PS- Carolyn did you send up the heleum baloon to Buck yet? Ihavnt done mine yet. I am going to put a speshel picshier and a letteron mine. My Grandma always gets her speshel baloons when I send hers toheaven so we shuld send Bucks that way to.
> 
> Love SLG






SLG, you are a very special young lady, I'm sure 'the Missus' will loveyour new avatar! You and Sebastian look great! 

I think it's really wonderful you have balloons to send to heaven, what a great idea!


----------



## onnie

In my news paper this morning i found a freecd'one of the songs is Eve Cassidy-Over the rainbow i am listening toit now with tears in my eye's'and shall be listening to it againtonight to remember Buck'such a beutifull song.:rainbow::tears2:


----------



## rabbitrae

I never knew Buck but he sounds like such a wonderful guy! I'm sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*ariel wrote: *


> ....*You and Sebastian look great!*


Ariel, hit your refresh key and see her "new" avatar! It's really special! 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *ariel wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ....*You and Sebastian look great!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel, hit your refresh key and see her "new" avatar! It's really special!
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...

How cool is that ?!?!? Well done!!


----------



## CMiska

I am so truly sorry to hear of the loss of whatthis forum has deemed a outstanding and gracious man. I neverhad the chance of talking with him, but like others what I have read onthis forum he was indeed a true friend. 

My sympathy to his family and dearest friends


----------



## Ty-bee

Still shocked about this news! I tried to postthe other night but my internet went down mid post and I haven't beenonline since. I feel just terrible for not getting back sooner. 

My condolences to Carl's family and friends!! He was a great man and he'll be dearly missed.

In my thoughts and prayers, Shannon


----------



## dajeti2

God Bless you Buck. We loved you in lifeand we will love you always. You will always have a place in my heartand my life. I will not say good bye that seems too final.So,Until we meet again.

Helen, my condolances to you and you family. My heart goes out to you all.

Tina


----------



## Loz n Ebony

Omg.

I have missed so much. This is the first i have heard about this. I didnot even no he was unwell. Buck Jones was...amazing. He always answeredmy questions whenever i asked with useful answers and tips. Hiscontributions were many and we are all better people and owners forknowing him.

I cant imagine what his family are going through. But i will think of him and pray for him. 

I will light a candle for him.

Loz


----------



## ariel

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *ariel wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ....*You and Sebastian look great!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel, hit your refresh key and see her "new" avatar! It's really special!
> 
> Raspberry
Click to expand...



Oh SLG and Raspberry it is beautiful absoluetly beautiful!!! What a pair huh!

And here I was thinking the one with Sebbie looked great , and now I see this! It's a lovely avatar, you and Buck look so happy.


----------



## Carolyn

The Missus and Buck's Son saw this. Were very touched.

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

http://209.197.86.65/19580222/rap/puffdaddy/Ill_Be_Missing_You.mid

You have to save it, if it doesn't work follow these steps...



1) go to www.mididb.com

2) Click on RAP

3) Click on PUFF DADDY

4) Click on I'LL BE MISSING YOU



I was listening to it earlier and it made me think of Buck.. Here are the lyrics...

Verse One: Puff Daddy
(Yeah... this right hear... goes out to everyone who has lost someone they 
truly love)

Seems like yesterday we used to rock the show
I laced the track, you locked the flow
So far from hangin on the block for dough
Notorious, they got to know that
Life ain't always what it seem to be (uh-uh)
Words can't express what you mean to me
Even though you're gone, we still a team
Through your family, I'll fulfill your dreams (that's right)
In the future, can't wait to see
If you open up the gates for me
Reminisce some time, the night they took my friend (uh-huh)
Try to black it out, but it plays again
When it's real, feelings hard to conceal
Can't imagine all the pain I feel
Give anything to hear half your breath (half your breath)
I know you still living your life, after death 

Chorus: Faith Evans
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Verse Two: Puff Daddy
[Puff] I miss you Big
It's kinda hard with you not around (yeah)
Know you in heaven smilin down (eheh)
Watchin us while we pray for you
Every day we pray for you
Til the day we meet again
In my heart is where I'll keep you friend
Memories give me the strength I need (uh-huh) to proceed
Strength I need to believe
My thoughts Big I just can't define (can't define)
Wish I could turn back the hands of time
Us in the 6, shop for new clothes and kicks
You and me taking flicks
Makin hits, stages they receive you on
I still can't believe you're gone (can't believe you're gone)
Give anything to hear half your breath (half your breath)
I know you still living you're life, after death 

Chorus:
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the days, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Faith Evans:
Somebody tell me why
On that morning
When this life is over
I know
I'll see your face

112 Outro:
Every night I pray, every step I take
Every move I make, every single day
Every night I pray, every step I take
[Puff] Every day that passes
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] Is a day that I get closer
[Puff] To seeing you again
Every night I pray, every step I take
[Puff] We miss you Big... and we won't stop
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] Cause we can't stop... that's right
Every night I pray, every step I take
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] We miss you Big

Faith Evans:
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you


----------



## cirrustwi

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Asyou know, but wasn't into 'high drama' or a lot of tears. They'rehaving a mass and then a party afterwards. Buck didn't want a Wake orany of that.
> 
> The mass will be at 11:00 a.m. on Friday morning, June 24th, at St. Peter's Church in Point Pleasant Beach, NJ.
> 
> -Carolyn



Everyone will be there in spirit tomorrow morning offering up our thoughts and prayers along with you.

Lots of Love,

Jen


----------



## pamela227

I really don't know what to say.. thisis the first im seeing this thread. I'm so sorry.. my thoughts andprayers go out to Buck (Carl)'s family, everyone on this forum&amp; everyone who's lives have been touched by Buck. What sad news to come back to after not visiting the forum in a fewdays. :tears2:

I can't believe it.. he was such a nice,gentleman, always there for anyone that needed help and never expectedanything in return. I remember when Oreo died, he opened his home to meso I could visit with his bunnies and even offered to let me have somebut my parents didnt want anymore pets. 

I just wish I had taken the chance to meet him inperson being a fellow jersian. I wish I had come on to the forumsooner.. I would like to go to the service for him tomorrow but it istoo late for me to get off from work and make the arrangements:sad:

He truly was a great person &amp;had a genuine heart of gold and will be sorely missed. His spirit,soul, and love of rabbits will live on through the wealth of knowledge,clever ideas, and one of a kind problem solving solutions he's sharedwith us on this forum and through all the lives he's touched throughouthis journey in life. 

I feel honored to have crossed paths with someone so wise, thoughtful, and charming.

Remember all the great times we've shared, andsmiles Buck's brought to each of our faces and really celebrate what awonderful person he was and be grateful for the time we were blessed tohave known him, even if just for a short time I think he would want itthat way.

In the midst of being reunited with all his furry friendsanxiously greeting him at the rainbow bridge, he's probably smilingdown at us right now face red as a lobster from blushing with all thecompliments 

We will miss you Carl (Buck) you've been a great friend and teacher, you'll never be forgotten!ray::heart::kiss::bunnyangel:

My sincere condolences to the Missus and all of Buck's family &amp; friends.

~pam
ray:urplepansy:ink iris:rangepansy:ink iris:inkpansy:


ps- is there a mailing address i can send a sympathy card to?


----------



## cirrustwi

*pamela227 wrote: *


> ps- is there a mailing address i can send a sympathy card to?


I was wondering this as well. I'd really like to send one to the Missus and Carolyn.

Jen


----------



## pamela227

I made this 'tribute' photo collage in honor of Buck from pictures taken off the forum.
We will miss you Buck! ray:

~pam


----------



## JimD

pamela227* wrote:*


> I made this 'tribute' photo collage in honor of Buck frompictures taken off the forum.
> We will miss you Buck! ray:
> 
> ~pam




What a beautiful tribute!

~Jim





"That's Cool!" (Buck Jones)


----------



## JimD

Missing you!...


----------



## Carolyn

*pamela227 wrote:*


> I made this 'tribute' photo collage in honor of Buck frompictures taken off the forum.
> We will miss you Buck! ray:
> 
> ~pam





>




Thank you so much. We're going to put this on his memorial picture board.

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Pam: That is beautiful. I think Imight have to print it out and put it in my bunny binder. Ok,I'm crying again. :tears2:

Jen


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww that is a really lovely tribute Pam. Its really precious.

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2

I heard this song today and couldn't help but think of Buck. It's be Alabama

I was walking home from school on a cold winter day.
Took a shortcut through the woods, and I lost my way.
It was getting late, and I was scared and alone.
But then a kind old man took my hand and led me home.
Mama couldnt see him, but he was standing there.
And I knew in my heart, he was the answer to my prayers.

Chorus
Oh I believe there are angels among us.
Sent down to us from somewhere up above.
They come to you and me in our darkest hours.
To show us how to live, to teach us how to give.
To guide us with a light of love.

When life held troubled times, and had me down on my knees.
Theres always been someone there to come along and comfort me.
A kind word from a stranger, to lend a helping hand.
A phone call from a friend, just to say I understand.
And aint it kind of funny that at the dark end of the road.
Someone lights the way with just a single ray of hope.

Chorus

They wear so many faces, show up in the strangest places.
To guide us with their mercy, in our time of need.

Chorus
To guide us with a light of love.

I can't help but feel him watching over us all.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi

Tina: I love that song! I've only heard it a few times, but it always makes me cry.

Jen


----------



## Pepper

I was just wonering if Helen (Buck's wife)is onthis forum,if she's not she should be,because I think from her picturewith Buck she looks like a very wonderful person.


----------



## Carolyn

*Bump for Claudia.*



I'm so sorry, Friend. He and "The Missus" so enjoyed meeting you in CA.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*Pepper wrote: *


> Iwas just wonering if Helen (Buck's wife)is on this forum,if she's notshe should be,because I think from her picture with Buck she looks likea very wonderful person.


Hi Pepper,

She is a wonderful person, as is her and Buck's children. TheMissus doesn't come on the forum, and I'm not sure when/if she wishesto. I tell her about the posts here and she said to me lastnight that she wished she knew how to maneuver through them.I'll help her the next time I see her, of course. 

She got a kick out of how Buck called himself the Duck as a troll. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Claudia

I don't come here very often. But I was one ofthe lucky ones that have met Buck, and in fact talked to him like amonth ago. I am totally shocked and have a hole in my stomach rightnow. I remember when first met him last year. We met at the zoo, and hetold I will recognize him. And I thought ok he'll have this big o sign.Not Buck and Helen wore rabbit ears, and I about laughed my .... off.We met around noon had a picnic, and they closed the place while wewere talking about everything. It was like we new each other forever.He loved my kids and praised how good they were. We tried to meet up inApril but we were both busy. Sure wished I made a extra effort. I havea picture of Buck and I and will cherish it. If you like I can share itbut don't know how to post it since it's not in my camera. This placewon't be the same without him.


----------



## Claudia

Helen is so nice. I met them both on my birthdayJune 27 of last year and we had a blast. And Helen and I enjoyed ourwine together.


----------



## Carolyn

Dearest Claudia,

Buck and the Missus So enjoyed their visit with you and your 'lovelyfamily'. They raved about how well-behaved your childrenwere. 

If you wish to email me a picture of them, I'll post it for you.

Prayers and thoughts go out to all grieving this Wonderful Man. 

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

I was making bunny salad tonight and Buck poppedinto my mind. I was thinking how glad I am that all myanimals who have gone ahead to wait for me now have someone like him towatch out for them. He obviously loved all animals.And then it occurred to me that I bet that Heaven shook with the forceof hundreds of bunny binkies when Buck arrived. That made mesmile. 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh yeah that would be cool. I have never lost abun yet but I have lost quite a few dogs and one baby piggie who was 3wks of age. He is up there watching them.

May all my pets rest in peace. My doggies Isaac, Teeka, Otis, Toby, Dakota, Brittany one piggie Holly.

May Buck rest in peace too.


----------



## Claudia

You know what I don't understand this since Ionly met him once talked to him and of course online. But I really misshim, and still cry for him. I just don't believe he's gone.



Carolyn tell Helen I sent a email to her thru Carls email.


----------



## Foofy

Have just got back from holiday and seen thisterrible news about Buck. I will miss him he gave me a lot of reallyuseful advice about my buns. My condolences to his family. I will bethinking of him as I know you all will.


----------



## Carolyn

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> And then it occurred to me that I bet that Heaven shook withthe force of hundreds of bunny binkies when Buck arrived.That made me smile.
> 
> Jen




Buck would've liked that.

* * * * *

Claudia,

Buck certainly was beaming with happiness in this picture. Healways enjoyed chatting with you and visiting with you, as he did withall of us about our rabbits. I will be sure to tell TheMissus about your note in his email.

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

*Claudia wrote:*


> You know what I don't understand this since I only met himonce talked to him andof courseonline. But I really miss him, and still cry for him. I justdon't believe he's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn tell Helen I sent a email to her thru Carls email.


Hi Claudia,

I only knew Buck and The Missus for a very short time, too. I even hadthe opportunity to meet them once, however even our meeting was wasvery short. 

They both have touched my life in a way that I could never have imagined.

They are so often in my thoughts, and so many things I do throughout the day make me think of them.

It's hard to put into words the way I feel....I've tried. 

I don't completely understand either, and it helps me to know that you have similar feelings.

~Jim


----------



## sfritzp

I am so sorry to hear that Buck has left us. Idon't check on this forum as often as I should, and I was just away fora week, so I just read all your loving tributes to this remarkable man.
I first read his very wise advice (and his heated dialogs with 'Trolls'that he just couldn't tolerate!) 3 or 4 years ago in an Adelphi forum -the name of it escapes me now. I remember searching for everything heposted, because it was obvious that his passion was the proper care ofrabbits, and he possessed much wisdom and knowlege.
I was delighted when I found this forum - and there he was! 
He will be very missed - but I can only imagine the hoards of rabbitsthat met him at the bridge! What a sudden influx of buns crossing overinto heaven that day!
May his soul rest in peace - and may his gentle spirit remain among usthat mourn his mortal life, and bring to our mind's understanding thejoy that he now experiences.


----------



## Carolyn

*sfritzp wrote: *


> Iam so sorry to hear that Buck has left us. I don't check on this forumas often as I should, and I was just away for a week, so I just readall your loving tributes to this remarkable man.
> I first read his very wise advice (and his heated dialogs with 'Trolls'that he just couldn't tolerate!) 3 or 4 years ago in an Adelphi forum -the name of it escapes me now. I remember searching for everything heposted, because it was obvious that his passion was the proper care ofrabbits, and he possessed much wisdom and knowlege.
> I was delighted when I found this forum - and there he was!
> He will be very missed - but I can only imagine the hoards of rabbitsthat met him at the bridge! What a sudden influx of buns crossing overinto heaven that day!
> May his soul rest in peace - and may his gentle spirit remain among usthat mourn his mortal life, and bring to our mind's understanding thejoy that he now experiences.


:tears2:That was beautiful, Nick. I know Buck'singoodcompany with Tess and Checkers. I hope you'redoing well.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

He is laying back in a lounge chair watching allof the buns binking all around him laughing as they bump eachothershead having so much fun. He is a great man as far as I know and he willtake care of everyones buns of anykind.


----------



## Carolyn

Carolyn wrote:


>


?

I sent "The Missus" home with a printout of this thread, and the onewhen you all broke the record by users online and had a candle momentof silence for our Dearly Missed and Loved Carl. 

Her family was blown-away by the length of it, the tributes to him atthe Boathouse Party - especially Danielle and JimD's special fireworksdisplay with music picked just for Buck. (Pam227, they used yourcollage as the cover of the lyric book and the CDs that they burned forall of us.) The prayers SLG, Ally, and Danielle sent up in theirballoons were so touching.

"The Missus" is going to put this and the candle post in it. Herfamily, still - to this day - is amazed at how you changed your avatarsand lit candles all around to world for him. That gives them such afeeling of comfort for they know how much we loved him.

"The Missus" not being as computer literate as Buck was is definitelygoing to be signing onto the forum. She told me today that she wants tokeep in touch with you folks. She said, "I'm no Buck, but at least Ican pop in and say hello because they're all so special." It may take aweek or two, but she's definitely going to come on at some point. 

Don't hesitate to change your avatars back. I'm going to stick with mine for a while so don't wait for me! 

Buck, Helen, their children and I thank you Dearly for reaching out tous and honoring him as you did. We felt your prayers and your love inour hearts and it helped us keep standing through the most painfulmoments of saying good-bye.

Sincerely, Thank You.

-Carolyn


----------



## Claudia

You know I still can't believe he is gone. Justseems like a nightmare and I bet Carl will be amazed about this. Heprobably never thought he touched so many people. My son is not theeasiest son to raise and I told her him teachers had told me he has abehavior problem and when he met him for the 5 hours or so. he saidteachers can be wrong, and he's a good kid.


----------



## Carolyn

You _know_ Carl would've been amazed! Can't you just see his eyes open up in pure shock?

I'm using his picture with you as my avatar. It's bright and he looks so happy in it. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Claudia

That's fine. I don't like the way I looked but that day was special and never thought it would be my last.


----------



## Zee

*Carolyn* - That is the most touching thingI have read in a long time. I don't think anyone else but you couldhave written something as beautiful as that !!!

:hug::bouquet::kiss:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> I sent "The Missus" home with a printout of this thread, and the onewhen you all broke the record by users online and had a candle momentof silence for our Dearly Missed and Loved Carl.
> 
> Her family was blown-away by the length of it, the tributes to him atthe Boathouse Party - especially Danielle and JimD's special fireworksdisplay with music picked just for Buck. (Pam227, they used yourcollage as the cover of the lyric book and the CDs that they burned forall of us.) The prayers SLG, Ally, and Danielle sent up in theirballoons were so touching.
> 
> "The Missus" is going to put this and the candle post in a specialbinder. Her family, still - to this day - is amazed at how you changedyour avatars and lit candles all around to world for him. That givesthem such a feeling of comfort for they know how much we loved him.
> 
> "The Missus" not being as computer literate as Buck was is definitelygoing to be signing onto the forum. She told me today that she wants tokeep in touch with you folks. She said, "I'm no Buck, but at least Ican pop in and say hello because they're all so special." It may take aweek or two, but she's definitely going to come on at some point.
> 
> Don't hesitate to change your avatars back. I'm going to stick with mine for a while so don't wait for me!
> 
> Buck, Helen, their children and I thank you Dearly for reaching out tous and honoring him as you did. We felt your prayers and your love inour hearts and it helped us keep standing through the most painfulmoments of saying good-bye.
> 
> Sincerely, Thank You.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Claudia,

I know that feeling, Dear Heart.

:bigtears:


He loved the weather so much out there. He also thought the world ofyou and your family. He said the time _flew_ by during your visit.He responds to you about that visit in the first page or two of theannouncement of the Boathouse Bunny Party. We remember when you gotinto breeding, and you know how we _love_ your skills with a comb,scissors, and a bunny. We were both _so_ happy when you gave thisboard a chance.

Carl would even say to me when we'd chat on the phone, "Oh! I sawClaudia (or Dootsmom was another he'd notice) online today, but shedidn't say anything. I just saw her logged in." It was nice to knowboth of you were still checking to see if we were still here. 

Please update your rabbit pictures or give us the link to your websiteon a separate post so others can fall in love the way I did.

* * * * * 

Thank you, Zee, but words can't come close to how understood this groupmade us feel about losing Carl. You "got it" and you were alldevastated too. 

Something about that does help when you're in such a dark place. 

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock

I'll bekeeping my candle avartar lit in memory of "Buck" . . .


----------



## TinysMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Carolyn wrote:
Click to expand...



I don't remember who did this collage of Buck - but couldthey contact me? I would really like permission (if possible)to use it on my website for the memorial line of rabbits I'm doing forBuck. I won't list people's names...just call it "Buck andthe Bunnies and People he touched" or something like that. Iwas going to use just the photo of him with the rabbits in abackpack...but this seems soooo well-rounded. In case theperson who did this collage doesn't know - 20% (minimum of $10donation) from every bunny sold from Buck's line will go to thedonation that was in his obituary - the same week that it issold. It will be sent in his memory...

Peg

El Rey Lionheads

P.S. I'll contact Raspberry to see if I can get herpermission to use SLG's photo without her name or anything posted...


----------



## Carolyn

Pam,

That flower is so appropos to his passing.

How he appreciated, respected, and loved you. He wanted to meet you sobadly. He was fascinated at your set-up for your rabbits, and he alwayshad the highest regard for you as a Teacher. He used to say all thetime, "I've been in forums for a long time and have seen a lot ofpeople come and go, but the one that keeps coming back to give isPamnock. She is a true Teacher."

I wish he knew how much you loved him. He knows now though.

He was a very humble man and wasn't aware of the huge impact he had on others. 

* * * * * *

Peg,

Pamela227, who had lost her precious baby months ago, put that gorgeouscollage together. I have it as the cover of Buck's rabbit binder now.Bless Pamela227's heart. She didn't get another bunny, but she stillchecks in on us from time-to-time. (Thanks Pamela227 :kiss

The rabbits and people in it from the top left are: Missy and Calbert,Buck with Mitzie (now dootsmom's baby), and Maxwell Goodbunny (Buck'sfavorite rabbit that met him on the Bridge), Buck and The Missus at myplace New Years Eve 2004-2005. 

On the bottom, Buck's holding my Girl, Cali. He always wanted a Flemishand when I got Cali in November, he couldn't wait to get his armsaround her. He and The Missus were here for New Years and he was_so_ excited to meet her. He said, "I won't live long enough tohave a Flemish, but it's really neat now that you have Cali because Ican visit and keep up with her." He loved her. Can you tell by thesparkle in his eye as he's holding her? She loved him too. Trancedright out for him.



-Carolyn


----------



## CuddlesMom

Those flowers are so pretty.... are those bleeding hearts?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yes, those are bleeding hearts.....

Rather appropriate, isn't it? 

Raspberry


----------



## pamela227

Tinysmom feel free to use the collage  anyone else that wants to use it is welcome to as well. 

Thinking back to it, I appologize to carolyn, raspberry &amp; slg Ishould have asked permission to use their pictures in the collage butat the time my mind wasn't really in the right place to be thatlogical. All I was thinking was how good of friends buck &amp;carolyn were &amp; how important that picture slg drew for buck was&amp; how much she couldn't wait to give it to him.
:foreheadsmack::embarrassed: My deepest appologies to you gals. :bouquet:

I'm touched that the picture was used for Buck's tribute cd/lyrics!Really sorry I couldn't make it to the bunny party, i wanted to go sobad :tears2:

~pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

No apologiesnecessary here. I don't mind any photo being used in honor of Buck aslong as SLG's true identity is protected. Which it is, (I grayed outher name on her picture and it made her mad) She wanted everyone toknow it was her standing next to Buck on top of the rainbow.:?Oh well, somethings just have to be done Momma'sway....

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

Pamela227,

Buck would've been so honored to know that you did that for him. Hefelt so badly when Oreo died and wanted to reach out to you so much. Heknew the kind and gentle heart you have.

Helen and I know it too. We couldn't be more grateful or moved by sucha tribute. It took the CD cover, the Lyrics binder, it sits as a coverpage for his Rabbits Binder, and it was on his memorial board. We'renot done with it yet, either, My Friend. It will go in his scrapbook,on my binder and in a frame.

Can't thank you enough for the empathy, compassion, and love you extended when you created that most treasured piece. 

Much Love and 
Respectfully Submitted,
-Carolyn and Buck's Family


----------



## babymommy

I feel so badly. I knew I had beenaway for a while, but this I didn't expect. I just wentonline and starting reading post's and noticed so many people hadchanged their avatar to a picture of Buck Jones. I fearedsomething must be going on. I began to search further, andnow I understand why.

I'm saddened for all of our losses. I know that he is in abetter place, but he will be truely missed. I always lookedfor his topics and advise on situations.

We love you Buck, many prayers to your family and to you Carolyn!!!


----------



## Carolyn

Bless your hearts, Friends.

The Missus is _still_ getting donations to the shelter that was listed in Buck's obituary.

Today one came in from England. 

The Missus calls in for the addresses so that she can write the peoplethat donate and the woman that is keeping records said, "Mrs. Lewis,:shock: Your husband was known all over the world! It's amazing theamount of donations we've gotten in and are still getting."

Do you have _any_ clue how comforting that is to our Dear Helen?

God Bless You.
Buck would be so humbled.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## mini lop luva

I so sorry to hear that :tears2:R.I.P buck jones i bet you will be sadly missed xx


----------



## Zee

That is Great news !!!!

It is quite amazing how one person can affect so many peoples lives, and global as well. Im stunned !!!

I can see that Buck will have one beaming smile on his face, knowing that so many people can help a notworthy cause.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Bless your hearts, Friends.
> 
> The Missus is _still_ getting donations to the shelter that was listed in Buck's obituary.
> 
> Today one came in from England.
> 
> The Missus calls in for the addresses so that she can write the peoplethat donate and the woman that is keeping records said, "Mrs. Lewis,:shock: Your husband was known all over the world! It's amazing theamount of donations we've gotten in and are still getting."
> 
> Do you have _any_ clue how comforting that is to our Dear Helen?
> 
> God Bless You.
> Buck would be so humbled.
> 
> ray:
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie

I think about him daily, and still think that I'll see a post of his waiting, or some witty response.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Stephanie wrote:*


> I think about him daily, and still think that I'll see apost of his waiting, or some witty response.


Ditto. I know that he thought a lot of my Pernod, and I often tell herthat Uncle Buck is watching her, so she'd better behave herself. Ioften find myself with a picture of his smiling face flashing throughmy mind.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

SLG told thedoctors at the hospital yesterday as they were sewing her up, that shehad two guardian angels, otherwise she might have drown when she hither head, she told them...then she proceeded to tell them her angel'snames...Grandma Nancy and Buck. ....they were a little taken aback athow matter of fact she was about it.


----------



## LindseyandKen

I signed on today to get advice from people likeBuck about thebuns that I introduced here at Xmas. I haven'tbeen on in a few months due to a new job and I was looking through theold posts. I was so shocked to hear the news. I had so manyconversations and good advice from him, and was looking forward toanother chat about erroneous apostrophe usage - he was one of the onlypeople I chatted to who shared my fury! A very funny and kind man.

I would like to pass on my deepest sympathies to the family: he will be sadly missed. :bigtears:


----------



## Carolyn

Bless your heart, LindsayandKen. 

Buck enjoyed chatting with you. He would ask about you fromtime-to-time because he didn't see you around. I'm sure you could tellby his replies to you that he enjoyed your company.

Funny that this thread came back. Someone knows that it's a coincidence too - *giggles* - NOT! 

Buck may not be here physically, but he sends his signs. Your reply wasone of them to me this weekend. Can't thank you or the people he usesto get his message across enough for that. It's a treasure. Even indeath, he remains the supportive and loving friend he was in life. 

Thank you for caring and expressing it to the family. I'll be sure to tell them.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Lynda wrote:


>




*bump* for Bobalop

:sad:


----------



## BunnyMommy

I still can't come here and see Buck's photo insome of your avatars without a pang. It's amazing how oneperson _that I never even met _has impacted my life somuch. The board just isn't the same without him. Hewill always be remembered here. 

I'm glad to read that you're still holding strong, Carolyn. The loss of a true friend is not an easy one.


----------



## Carolyn

Dearest BunnyMommy, :hug:

Buck didn't die. He knows what's going on in our lives. 

Trust me...if you listen closely and watch carefully, you'll catch hissigns. You'll know when he is speaking through others because it willsound a lot like him. Buck was a great communicator; he still is. 

God Bless You and Yours. Buck was my Best Friend; Danny was yourSoulmate I am impressed with your ability to continue on, My DearFriend. You were a great inspiration to me through this.

:kiss:

Love to You and Our King,

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

........bumping in memory of a wonderful man.

~Jim


----------



## m.e.

:missyou

:heartbeat


----------



## bunnydude

:rose:


----------



## DaisyNBuster

ray:


----------



## JimD

:missyou

3 years haven't made much of a dent in the sorrow....


----------



## Pet_Bunny

ink iris:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

We miss you, Buck. :rose:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Never Forgotten


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - has it been three years already? I still think about Buck so often.

For newer members - Buck was truly a guiding influence on this board when I first came on (a bit over 3 years ago). Buck had a way of encouraging others - and even his very last post was on helping someone find a vet in their area. He taught me I needed to be the "big kahuna" bunny to my own bunnies because there are times we need to be the boss (for their sakes). He also could recognize a troll from a mile away....

I still miss him. I see his influence in so many of our members - Pam Nock and Jim D are two (who are moderators) that often remind me of his grace and wisdom and patience....along with a whole host of other members.

We miss you Buck. Take care of all our babies that have crossed the bridge!


----------



## BlueGiants

Can't believe it's 3 years! His influence is still being felt here. ink iris: Gone, but not forgotten...


----------



## Bassetluv

Gosh, Carolyn's opening post about this still brings me to tears, as I can still feel the pain in her words. I didn't even know Buck; I arrived here a couple of weeks or so before his passing, yet he still seems to be overseeing all things bunny in the forum. And I didn't even realize until now...Buck passed away a day after the 37th anniversary of my mom's passing. :tears2:

I'm just so comforted to know that he's watching out for all of our little ones we've lost over the years...you couldn't ask for a better guardian...


----------



## seniorcats

OMG I saw this and my heart did a leap. Buck, you are forever in my memory. Rest in peace and take care of our Rainbow Bridge babies.


----------



## BSAR

I never knew Buck Jones but he sounds like a wonderful man. I am sure he is watching over us all and taking the bunnies kindly over the rainbow. I think I have stumbled upon some old posts that he made but I am not sure.

God Bless his family in this time of remembrance.....ink iris:


----------



## twich

I didn't know him, but he seems to have made an impact on many people. The world has been a dimmer place without his light I'm sure, but the bunnies in rainbow bridge have an amazing guardian.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I never knew Buck, and I still don't know what he has done to change so many people's lives, but it must have been amazing what he did, and I wish I could havebeen apart of it, too. 

Everyone misses you, Buck ink iris:

:rip:and take care of those bunnies who have and still continue to pass that once lived with the members of RO. 

:heartsEmily:hearts


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Becca

:sad:

:angelandbunny:
:sosad


----------



## pamnock

Carl was such a dynamic man with a huge heart. I never got the chance to meet him personally, but did get to meet the Missus on a trip to New Jersey. Carl and I share the same birthdate, so he has an extra special place in my heart. Special thoughts go out to his family, who will be missing their Dad on Father's Day.

ink iris:



Pam


----------



## irishlops

can i say, i dont have a clue about him.how he was important or anything.
BUT from these post i have read. he must of been a very nice man and i would of been proud to have known him....
r.i.p.
xoxox


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

June 19th was the day he passed away, that would be yesterday for me. I never knew anything about him, but it seems like his influence on this forum has been so wow. Rest in peace mate.

x


----------



## pamnock

*irishlops wrote: *


> can i say, i dont have a clue about him.how he was important or anything.
> BUT from these post i have read. he must of been a very nice man and i would of been proud to have known him....
> r.i.p.
> xoxox



Carl was one of the original members of the Rabbits Only Delphi forums (which eventually evolved into Rabbits Online). He was a highly intelligent man who had a gift in dealing with rabbits and people. I always enjoyed reading his posts.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing

Jim from what I have learned about Buck he would be so proud of you. I have the feeling when you brought Wyatt to us, Buck was looking down smiling.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

R.I.P. Buck I have read a lot about you and you where a very important person still are.

Something my grandfather used to say

Anyone can live and die. But if one person remembers you for changing there life. You lived a great life. The world changes one person at a time. Change the world for someone today. 

I know it does not make much sense but he used to say it all the time. Buck changed a lot of lives. And he is still teaching from up in heaven.


----------



## irishlops

*pamnock wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> can i say, i dont have a clue about him.how he was important or anything.
> BUT from these post i have read. he must of been a very nice man and i would of been proud to have known him....
> r.i.p.
> xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl was one of the original members of the Rabbits Only Delphi forums (which eventually evolved into Rabbits Online). He was a highly intelligent man who had a gift in dealing with rabbits and people. I always enjoyed reading his posts.
> 
> Pam
Click to expand...

well, im glad i got to here about such a lovely gentle man.
r.i.p
ps, thanks for telling me about him


----------



## JimD

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Jim, from what I have learned about Buck, he would be so proud of you.
> I have the feeling when you brought Wyatt to us, Buck was looking down smiling.



That's got to be one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten. :blushan:


Thanks.
:thanks:


----------



## JadeIcing

*JimD wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, from what I have learned about Buck, he would be so proud of you.
> I have the feeling when you brought Wyatt to us, Buck was looking down smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's got to be one of the nicest compliments I've ever gotten. :blushan:
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> :thanks:
Click to expand...


:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my....I remember the utter shock and sadness on the forum when we found out Buck had passed away. It is hard to believe yet another year has gone by.

Buck was a special man - willing to admit when he was wrong - but oh so helpful whenever he was right.

I love to picture Tiny with Buck at the Rainbow Bridge. I imagine he was too big to sit in Buck's lap - but I'm pretty sure he would be sitting on the bench beside him (giving him kisses?).


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I love to picture Tiny with Buck at the Rainbow Bridge. I imagine he was too big to sit in Buck's lap - but I'm pretty sure he would be sitting on the bench beside him (giving him kisses?).




It's comforting to think that Buck is looking after our buns when they pass on.

I picture Tiny escorting S'more to Buck, and then sitting by while Buck explains what has happened and what to expect.
I can just see her sitting in Buck's lap listening intently, and looking at him with those big inquisitive eyes.

I happen to know that Buck's nickname was "Dutch"..... so it's extra special that he's to look after my sweet dutch lady-bun.

I miss them all.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

As much as Buck was part of this forum I feel like I know him. I hope he lives on in many lives for years and years to come. 

He was a very special man. 

Your loved by many. Even young folks like me who never even knew you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so glad there is Buck, to look after Pebbles and the rest of our bunniesat the Bridge. :bigtears:


----------



## JimD

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am so glad there is Buck, to look after Pebbles and the rest of our bunniesat the Bridge. :bigtears:


:hug2:


----------



## JimD

Thinking of you today, my friend.

You have a greater calling to attend to.

Be well.....and look after our bunnies.

Thank you...... for all that you are.





ray::rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Beautifully said JimD.

That brought a tear to my eyes.

Buck was one of the first members to respond to my post when I joined. 

He was such a lovely man, and so missed by many, both human and furry.

Susanray:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

You are very missed around here.

You touched many and still touch many everyday.


----------



## JimD

It's been 7 years.

The world's loss was Heaven's gain.

Still in our hearts and never forgotten.

Be well my friend....

ray::rainbow:

...see you on the other side some day.


----------

